# Newcastle Regional Show 2018 - Brewers Championship



## bcavan (21/11/17)

The date for judging of the Newcastle Show Brewing Comp has been set for Saturday 24th February 2018 at Hamilton South Bowling Club. 
The closing date for entries will be Friday 16th February at 5pm, further links regarding the Comp Entry Form and drop-off locations will be posted to the thread shortly.


----------



## bcavan (12/1/18)

Dear all,
Please see below PDF entry Form for the Newcastle Show 2018 Homebrew Championships.
As well as the paper Entry Form and Bottle Labels all entrants must fill in the online entry form at https://goo.gl/forms/RcbvEYK3OQutdcPk1
Closing date for reciept of Entries is 5PM Friday 16th February, entries received after this date will be discarded and the entry fee returned - no late entries can be accepted.


----------



## Dazzbrew (20/1/18)

really looking forward to this.


----------



## Dazzbrew (7/2/18)

so who's entering?


----------



## sp0rk (9/2/18)

I'll be dropping my entries into Hunter Beer Co tomorrow


----------



## bcavan (14/2/18)

Reminder that the closing date for entries to this years Newcastle Show Homebrew Championships is fast approaching!


----------



## MHB (15/2/18)

Got the judging times pinned down yet?
Mark


----------



## bcavan (26/2/18)

2018 NEWCASTLE SHOW COMP RESULTS
We are please to announce the results from this years Newcastle Show Brewers Championship which was judged this weekend. Congratulations to all entrants who won prizes generously donated by our fantastic long running sponsors Hunter Beer Co., Murray's Craft Brewing Co., Foghorn Brewhouse, Brewman, Newcastle Brew Shop & Country Brewer Maitland.
Thanks to the judges and stewards for donating their time and expertise and to the clubs committee members for all the hard work that goes into organising an event like this. 
Judges scoresheets will be emailed to entrants this afternoon.
The Club will also be hosting the NSW State Titles in August this year, so if you'd like to come along to judge, steward or just lend a hand please let us know, further details to be released in the coming weeks.


----------



## fungrel (26/2/18)

The score sheets i received from the judges were the most comprehensive and helpful that I've gotten over the last three years of entering competitions. 

Great work!


----------



## bcavan (27/2/18)

fungrel said:


> The score sheets i received from the judges were the most comprehensive and helpful that I've gotten over the last three years of entering competitions.
> 
> Great work!



Great to hear Fungrel


----------



## Uyllii (27/2/18)

fungrel said:


> The score sheets i received from the judges were the most comprehensive and helpful that I've gotten over the last three years of entering competitions.
> 
> Great work!



I totally agree. 
This was the first competition I have entered beer into and the feedback was really valuable (it didn't hurt that I won the lager category either). That and the fact you managed to get results out before midday on the first working day following the judging is amazing. 

Looking forward to entering the state comp this year since you guys are running it too.

Thanks to everyone that put time and effort into the comp.


----------



## MHB (28/2/18)

Good comp and some great beers (and a killer mead that took out the BOS)
Looking forward to the state comp, should be fun judging that.
Mark


----------



## Dazzbrew (2/3/18)

Glad you appreciate the feedback and had a great experience with the show comp guys.


----------

